# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Βοηθεια για Αγορα ηλεκτροκολλησης

## kryotron

Καλημερα σε ολους! θελω την βοηθεια σας για την επιλογη ηλεκτροκολλησης.  εχω καταληξει σε 2 inverter με δυνατοτητα και Tig και ΜΜΑ.
1) *Telwin force 195* (http://www.telwin-slovenia.si/en/pro...lwin_force_195) -- *265 ευρω
*2)* Imperia Pro Arc181* (https://www.pavlatos-tools.gr/index....roduct_id=4420*)* --* 255 ευρω

*και  οι δυο εχουν ενα χρονο εγγυηση. Τις αποδοσεις δεν μπορω απο αυτα που  γραφουν να τις συγκρινω, αλλα πρεπει η Ιμπερια να βγαζει 180Α η telwin  170A. στο ιντερνετ δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι παραπανω για την ιμπερια που  λενε οτι ειναι και αυτες ιταλικες, αλλα σαν μαρκα δεν την βρηκα εξω. τις  πουλαει η UNIMAC (unimac.gr)

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Satcom

Η Telwin έχει κύκλο εργασίας 170Α 40% στους 20°C δηλαδή μπορείνα δώσει 170Α για 4 λεπτά, αλλά στους 40°C πάει έως τα 160Α.
Η Imperia(China) 180A 35% στους 40°C δηλαδή με 180Α για 3,5 λεπτά.

----------


## mikemtb73

Φίλε enigman εκεί δε νομίζω να σου απαντήσει κάποιος!!!

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## kryotron

> Η Telwin έχει κύκλο εργασίας 170Α 40% στους 20°C δηλαδή μπορείνα δώσει 170Α για 4 λεπτά, αλλά στους 40°C πάει έως τα 160Α.
> Η Imperia(China) 180A 35% στους 40°C δηλαδή με 180Α για 3,5 λεπτά.


ποια θα διαλεγες? γιατι ειμαι ικανος να σκεφτομαι 1 χρονο χωρις να αποφασιζω  :Confused1:

----------


## kryotron

> Φίλε enigman εκεί δε νομίζω να σου απαντήσει κάποιος!!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk



  Μιχαλη τι εννοεις? στη Unimac?

----------


## takis_kor

> Καλημερα σε ολους! θελω την βοηθεια σας για την επιλογη ηλεκτροκολλησης.  εχω καταληξει σε 2 inverter με δυνατοτητα και Tig και ΜΜΑ.
> 1) *Telwin force 195* (http://www.telwin-slovenia.si/en/pro...lwin_force_195) -- *265 ευρω
> *2)* Imperia Pro Arc181* (https://www.pavlatos-tools.gr/index....roduct_id=4420*)* --* 255 ευρω
> 
> *και  οι δυο εχουν ενα χρονο εγγυηση. Τις αποδοσεις δεν μπορω απο αυτα που  γραφουν να τις συγκρινω, αλλα πρεπει η Ιμπερια να βγαζει 180Α η telwin  170A. στο ιντερνετ δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι παραπανω για την ιμπερια που  λενε οτι ειναι και αυτες ιταλικες, αλλα σαν μαρκα δεν την βρηκα εξω. τις  πουλαει η UNIMAC (unimac.gr)
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


εγώ καμιά από αυτές,
https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...436802270.html
αυτές τις έχουμε ξεσκίσει στο εργοτάξιο δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα ακόμα και με 3,25μμ βασικό για ώρες

----------

vasilimertzani (26-05-17)

----------


## GeorgeZ

Υπάρχουν αλλού εκτός alibaba;

----------


## radiomario

> Υπάρχουν αλλού εκτός alibaba;


https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...TEDdkWZJ8ymoRw

----------


## GeorgeZ

Αουτσ! €440! Πολύ πάνω από τα €265 του op.

----------


## kryotron

Απο το Εξωτερικο εκτος ευρωπης πως γινεται? εχει φορο σε τελωνειο? Το κακο ειναι οτι αμα παθει κατι τρεχα γυρευε

----------


## kryotron

πωω απο 100 δολλαρια στο Αλιμπαμπα παει 440 ευρω εδω!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

Η σωστή επιλογή για αγορά ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης είναι να βλέπεις στο 100% πόσα αμπέρ μπορεί να δώσει και φυσικά στους πόσους βαθμούς κελσίου μπορεί να δώσει τα αμπέρ αυτά.Αν κοιτάς  το 35% ή το 40 % στην πραγματικότητα παραπλανιέσαι νομίζοντας ότι διαθέτεις μεγάλη μηχανή.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Μιχαλη τι εννοεις? στη Unimac?


Όχι. Στο Awmn.Net  :Smile: 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## takis_kor

> Υπάρχουν αλλού εκτός alibaba;



http://www.sygometal.gr/
ζήτα τον γιάννη, προχθεσινή τιμή 290 νομίζω την άφησε την 200αρα

----------


## greekengineer

στο lidl ειδες? με 55 ευρω...αυτα ειναι

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα εγω καποτε ηθελα να παρω μια τετια μηχανουλα ,ρωτησα ενα φιλο ηλεκτρονικο και μου ειπαι  ΟΧΙ  γιατι ειναι σχεδιασμενες να τα φτυσουν εχουν ωρες λειτουργειας δηλαδη  και τα igbt κλπ ειναι ολα μυστηρια περιπτοση .Παρολα αυτα εχω δει επαγκελματιες που εχουν  τετιες μηχανουλες αλλα απο την ακριβη σειρα βεβαια και σε αυτους καποτε χαλανε οποτε, απο την αλη μην ξεχναμε τα πολυ καλα πλεονεκτηματα και κολπα που κανουν με το ρευμα τα διαφορα παιχνιδια οπος λεμε , και αμα ειναι καμια τιγκ αλλα εκει παμε σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσο .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εγώ θα έπαιρνα 
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/6046727/Telwin-Force-145.html

η και την 125, πιο μικρή
η αυτή 
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/9150022/Imperia-HIT160.html
για ερασιτεχνική χρήση είναι σουπερ, παίζουν και 3,25 ηλεκτροδιο για μικρές δουλειές.
ο άλλες που ανάρτησες είναι μέχρι 4 mm  ηλεκτροδιο, για ελαφρά χρήση.

----------


## νεκταριοος

kαλησπερα επισεις θα ηθελα να μας πει καποιος ειδικος τι γεινεται στην λειτουργεια με γενητρια  ,ασ απαντησει καποιος ηλεκτρονικος να μας διαφωτισει παρακαλω , και μετα , εχουμε και μασκααααααα  εγω πιστευω οτι της wurth ειναι καλη..

----------


## vasilimertzani

τι εννοεις τι γινεται;αυτη που αναρτησα στο #17 λεει 6,6kva.καταλαβαινεις λοιπον οτι με 4-5 kva γεννητρια δεν κανεις δουλεια απο 8 και πανω.

----------


## filam

Την Telwin Force 145 την αγόρασε πρόσφατα ένας φίλος! Πόλυ καλή επιλογή και πολύ τίμια για τα λεφτά της. Επίσης από τις Imperia έχω δει την PRO ARC161 που είναι εξίσου αξιόλογη.

----------

